# Let's talk about the Detroiter



## northnorthwest (Nov 10, 2014)

I did a search on this site and couldn't find any mention of the Detroiter. I first heard of this train through an interview with Elaine Stritch, who said that once she got on the Detroiter to NYC she never looked back. However, she did go back home to Michigan soon before she died. (What a nostalgic trip....)

All I know so far about the train is what I read here:

http://www.american-rails.com/detroiter.html

I'd be interested in any other comments or personal experience from folks on here.

Also am I understanding it correctly in saying that the Detroiter ran through Canada?? Was this the practice on other trains in an earlier era?

Also general question on trains of this era (all sleeper and no intermediate stops): how much would a sleeper on that route or a similar train of the 30s/40s/50s cost in todays' dollars?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 10, 2014)

northnorthwest said:


> Also am I understanding it correctly in saying that the Detroiter ran through Canada?? Was this the practice on other trains in an earlier era?


Yes, New York Central and later Penn Central trains between Detroit and Buffalo then onto New York ran through Canada……hundreds of passengers per day on several trains.

Even Amtrak served this route in the mid to late 1970s.


----------



## jis (Nov 10, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Yes, New York Central and later Penn Central trains between Detroit and Buffalo then onto New York ran through Canada……hundreds of passengers per day on several trains.
> 
> Even Amtrak served this route in the mid to late 1970s.


I believe the Amtrak train, at least for a period was called the _Niagara Rainbow_


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 10, 2014)

I think it was.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 10, 2014)

jis said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, New York Central and later Penn Central trains between Detroit and Buffalo then onto New York ran through Canada……hundreds of passengers per day on several trains.
> ...


Originally the Empire State Express then The Niagara Rainbow:

(from the Museum of RR Timetables)

http://www.timetables.org/full.php?group=19751130&item=0035

http://www.timetables.org/full.php?group=19780108&item=0031

Here the Niagara Rainbow at St. Thomas Ontario in Nov 1977


----------

